# They're Here...Finally



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Finally a ton of mallards are around. Found a field with 200 tonight, and got permission but apparently it's been hunted 4 times. I know the guy who's been hunting it and he said they just won't leave. Also got permission to a sweet little slough that is extremely flooded, probably 70 or so mallards were in it tonight, along with 50 teal that dumped in there to my surprise. The flooded corn with all the mallards has 50 or so woodies in there too. Been an odd year. Hunting the flooded timber slough tomorrow, hoping for the best! I just wish we had another week or two on these dang ducks though!


----------



## Matt.tzew (Oct 9, 2012)

Need any help carrying decoys or a dog or a boat?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

We're all set haha. We've got two dogs and enough young guys to carry everything out. About 100-150 yard walk behind this guys house in his flooded trees and flooded grassy field. Should be fun, hoping the birds cooperate.


----------



## Matt.tzew (Oct 9, 2012)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> We're all set haha. We've got two dogs and enough young guys to carry everything out. About 100-150 yard walk behind this guys house in his flooded trees and flooded grassy field. Should be fun, hoping the birds cooperate.


Well I hope you can't blame me for asking... 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't blame you for trying. You're not too far from me though, if I ever need another gun I will let you know.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Hopefully I will get out this weekend. Man I tell you work can put a damper on hunting. Then my hunting partner and myself need to get our schedule in tune so we are both sick on the same weekend . Good luck


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

The offer stands about the donuts, or homemade cookies.  lol. 

Really though, that sounds like a sweet hunt or two yet for you this week! I'd be pretty excited about those teal. Usually we get into a few, haven't even seen one this year, it was weird. 

I'm hoping to find a few birds tomorrow around here. Don't need many, just want to work the pup a bit more before the season closes.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I've been seeing a lot of birds the last week or so, all on lakes you can't hunt 
I'm hoping a couple stray onto water I can hunt this weekend.
It's been a pretty poor season for me this year.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Finally a ton of mallards are around. Found a field with 200 tonight, and got permission but apparently it's been hunted 4 times. I know the guy who's been hunting it and he said they just won't leave. Also got permission to a sweet little slough that is extremely flooded, probably 70 or so mallards were in it tonight, along with 50 teal that dumped in there to my surprise. The flooded corn with all the mallards has 50 or so woodies in there too. Been an odd year. Hunting the flooded timber slough tomorrow, hoping for the best! I just wish we had another week or two on these dang ducks though!


I do not think those are new birds. I think they ate up whatever field they were feeding and found a new field. Never heard ducks migrating with warm front and south wind but I do not know much. One good sign of new birds is checking the managed area kill charts.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Field guys got it made. #Jealous


----------



## eriedawn79 (Jul 1, 2015)

Same for me. Been watching this field all season and over the past two days loaded with ducks.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

*SAME.*


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

There moving!!


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice band


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

they must be migrating based on calendar and not the weather.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Must be calendar moving, got this one on 11-21-15 of last year. 8 day early than yesterdays duck...I think were on to something. ..HA HA..


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Stopped by a field this morning that was loaded with ducks, so if figured I would asked them if they were tourist or locals. couldn't get a straight answer . too much chatter.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

fsamie1 said:


> they must be migrating based on calendar and not the weather.


Or it could be that the buffet of Southern Saskatchewan, SW Manitoba and North Dakota has been getting pounded with cold and snow for the last 2 days. Might just have been the weather motivation to get them moving.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

fsamie1 said:


> I do not think those are new birds. I think they ate up whatever field they were feeding and found a new field. Never heard ducks migrating with warm front and south wind but I do not know much. One good sign of new birds is checking the managed area kill charts.


ive read that birds get a little confused with a south wind and warm front. Some birds will actually migrate back north, giving us another shot at them. Not sure on credibility but it makes some sense to me.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

ajkulish said:


> ive read that birds get a little confused with a south wind and warm front. Some birds will actually migrate back north, giving us another shot at them. Not sure on credibility but it makes some sense to me.


The birds are not confused. When i lived down south it was not uncommon to see on warm up days with ice melting in the rice fields, the ducks would pour out of the south heading north. This could happen several times in a season. Those were some of the best hunting days.


----------

